# Bearwood Lakes, Wed 14 May 12.40



## Ethan (May 11, 2014)

Guys

Have a tee time booked and can take 2 or 3 forum members along.

With a member green fee Â£45, plentiful supply of free range balls and should be in good nick and hopefully decent weather.

Anyone interested?


----------



## GeneralStore (May 11, 2014)

Hey, I would be interested, so I will throw my name into the hat

Just need to confirm with regards to a potential meeting, so I will give you a final answer tomorrow if that's ok?

Cheers
George


----------



## MadAdey (May 11, 2014)

Why couldn't it have been a week later, I am off work all that week. It would have been great to some and sample that course, heard so much about it.


----------



## Ethan (May 11, 2014)

GeneralStore said:



			Hey, I would be interested, so I will throw my name into the hat

Just need to confirm with regards to a potential meeting, so I will give you a final answer tomorrow if that's ok?

Cheers
George
		
Click to expand...

Sure, no problem.


----------



## Ethan (May 12, 2014)

Looks like we have a 4 ball now. 

Might be able to find a time someday next week too. Will post again when done so.


----------



## badger57 (May 12, 2014)

I  CAN MAKE IT NEXT WEEK     IF YOU GET ANOTHER TEE-TIME                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    I WOULD LIKE TO PLAY.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 12, 2014)

Could well be up for next week as well


----------



## wookie (May 12, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Could well be up for next week as well 

Click to expand...

And me


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 12, 2014)

Ethan

I'm playing on Monday 19th with PNW and a couple of others, how about a mini-meet that day?


----------



## Ethan (May 12, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Ethan

I'm playing on Monday 19th with PNW and a couple of others, how about a mini-meet that day?
		
Click to expand...

Sure, we could do that. What time are you playing?


----------



## MadAdey (May 12, 2014)

Ethan said:



			Looks like we have a 4 ball now. 

Might be able to find a time someday next week too. Will post again when done so.
		
Click to expand...

hope i I am top of the list if you do for mentioning it first.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 12, 2014)

Ethan said:



			Sure, we could do that. What time are you playing?
		
Click to expand...

I believe somewhere around 1pm. There is some sort of Mizuno day in the morning with Luke Donald, Chris Wood and a French geezer


----------



## Ethan (May 12, 2014)

drive4show said:



			I believe somewhere around 1pm. There is some sort of Mizuno day in the morning with Luke Donald, Chris Wood and a French geezer 

Click to expand...

Ah yes, Dean Huizing, I think, the Dutch lad.

I have booked 2.20pm (PNW is at 1.50) and the pro shop said they would jiggle us around a bit and try to get us out together. 

So, I can invite 3 members along. Mad Adey asked first!

How many spaces do you have with PNW?


----------



## MadAdey (May 12, 2014)

Ethan said:



			Ah yes, Dean Huizing, I think, the Dutch lad.

I have booked 2.20pm (PNW is at 1.50) and the pro shop said they would jiggle us around a bit and try to get us out together. 

So, I can invite 3 members along. Mad Adey asked first!

How many spaces do you have with PNW?
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Ethan, much appreciated :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 12, 2014)

Gutted I have a pro am on Monday  

Have a great game guys


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 12, 2014)

Ethan said:



			How many spaces do you have with PNW?
		
Click to expand...

None, Paul has invited myself, Pokerjoke and one other who's name escapes me. Looking forward to it, should be a really good day.


----------



## Ethan (May 12, 2014)

drive4show said:



			None, Paul has invited myself, Pokerjoke and one other who's name escapes me. Looking forward to it, should be a really good day.
		
Click to expand...

OK. Liverpool Phil can't make Monday, so if badger and wookie can do it, we are sorted!


----------



## richart (May 12, 2014)

drive4show said:



			None, Paul has invited myself, Pokerjoke and one other who's name escapes me. Looking forward to it, should be a really good day.
		
Click to expand...

 Thanks Gordon, amazing how quickly you forget me.


----------



## wookie (May 12, 2014)

Ethan said:



			OK. Liverpool Phil can't make Monday, so if badger and wookie can do it, we are sorted!
		
Click to expand...

Yep I'm in please :thup:


----------



## Foxholer (May 12, 2014)

richart said:



			Thanks Gordon, amazing how quickly you forget me.

Click to expand...

The power of positive thinking! :rofl:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 12, 2014)

richart said:



			Thanks Gordon, amazing how quickly you forget me.

Click to expand...

I knew there was something taking the edge off the day  :ears:


----------



## PNWokingham (May 12, 2014)

Nice one Martin - good to have a bigger party and see some new faces - and some other tall ones!!

The pros (Luke Donald, Chris Wood and Victor Dubuisson) look like they are  doing a clinic around 10am - so I will aim to get there around 9.30. Then Mizuno have the tee booked out from 11 for a couple of hours - I think the pros will be stationed at different tees to play with the Mizuno groups as they go through - I think Donald is on the 9th until 3pm. Hopefully a mini heatwave is coming. I got off the train tonight at 7.45 and the heavens opened - there was torrents of rain streaming down the roads!


----------



## Twire (May 13, 2014)

PNWokingham said:



			Nice one Martin - good to have a bigger party and see some new faces - and some other tall ones!!

The pros (Luke Donald, Chris Wood and Victor Dubuisson) look like they are  doing a clinic around 10am - so I will aim to get there around 9.30. Then Mizuno have the tee booked out from 11 for a couple of hours - I think the pros will be stationed at different tees to play with the Mizuno groups as they go through - I think Donald is on the 9th until 3pm. Hopefully a mini heatwave is coming. I got off the train tonight at 7.45 and the heavens opened - there was torrents of rain streaming down the roads!
		
Click to expand...


Got a feeling you might be seeing Mark Crossfield and Matt Lockey there as well.


----------



## Ethan (May 13, 2014)

PNWokingham said:



			Nice one Martin - good to have a bigger party and see some new faces - and some other tall ones!!

The pros (Luke Donald, Chris Wood and Victor Dubuisson) look like they are  doing a clinic around 10am - so I will aim to get there around 9.30. Then Mizuno have the tee booked out from 11 for a couple of hours - I think the pros will be stationed at different tees to play with the Mizuno groups as they go through - I think Donald is on the 9th until 3pm. Hopefully a mini heatwave is coming. I got off the train tonight at 7.45 and the heavens opened - there was torrents of rain streaming down the roads!
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully should be interesting. Not sure if I will make the clinic. Back of the 9th green might be a good spot. 

I don't think we will see the dashing Victor - he is a Titleist staff player, not Mizuno.


----------



## badger57 (May 13, 2014)

Ethan said:



			OK. Liverpool Phil can't make Monday, so if badger and wookie can do it, we are sorted!
		
Click to expand...

                                                                                                                                                                                             I will be able to make it on monday,will try to get there for 9 am.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              thanks .


----------



## sev112 (May 13, 2014)

Ethan / Paul 
If anyone pulls out, I could be a last minute replacement as I'm geographically close enough to be able to come along any time up to about an hour before tee off

Let me know if so
Steve


----------



## PNWokingham (May 13, 2014)

Ethan said:



			Hopefully should be interesting. Not sure if I will make the clinic. Back of the 9th green might be a good spot. 

I don't think we will see the dashing Victor - he is a Titleist staff player, not Mizuno.
		
Click to expand...

Your are correct - I was fed bum info! It is Daan Huizing


----------



## PNWokingham (May 13, 2014)

sev112 said:



			Ethan / Paul 
If anyone pulls out, I could be a last minute replacement as I'm geographically close enough to be able to come along any time up to about an hour before tee off

Let me know if so
Steve
		
Click to expand...

No worries Steve - pm me your mobile and email and will let you know - and can do another day if nothing comes up


----------



## richart (May 18, 2014)

Bad news guys. The weather looks set fair which means Paul will be out with the shorts. 

Having spent Saturday painting the kitchen, and mowing the lawn, and today cleaning three cars, I can't wait to play.:thup:


----------



## rickg (May 18, 2014)

richart said:



			Having spent Saturday painting the kitchen, and mowing the lawn, and today cleaning three cars, I can't wait to play.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

To be fair, one of them isn't a real sized car!!  :rofl:


----------



## wookie (May 19, 2014)

richart said:



			Bad news guys. The weather looks set fair which means Paul will be out with the shorts. 

Having spent Saturday painting the kitchen, and mowing the lawn, and today cleaning three cars, I can't wait to play.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

To be fair a bad weather forecast doesn't seem to stop Paul wearing shorts just about whenever

See you all in a bit:thup:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 19, 2014)

Is it time to get up yet?

Tell chef to get that frying pan fired up!


----------



## Foxholer (May 19, 2014)

richart said:



			Bad news guys. The weather looks set fair which means Paul will be out with the shorts. 

Having spent Saturday painting the kitchen, and mowing the lawn, and *today cleaning three cars*, I can't wait to play.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Considered almost a crime in (some parts of) Germany to do so on a Sunday.

But then Paul's 'shorts' are criminal any day!


----------



## pokerjoke (May 19, 2014)

WOW what a place,hoping to get lots of pics today.
Beautiful day


----------



## User20205 (May 19, 2014)

Yep you've certainly chosen a good day for it gents. Maybe even rich will get his legs out, l hear he has some rather special shorts 


Have fun!!:thup:


----------



## pokerjoke (May 19, 2014)

Chuffed to bits,got a hat signed by Luke Donald
For my son Ryan


----------



## Junior (May 19, 2014)

pokerjoke said:



			Chuffed to bits,got a hat signed by Luke Donald
For my son Ryan

Click to expand...

Awesome ! he always seems like a down to earth , genuine type of guy.


----------



## pokerjoke (May 19, 2014)

Back home safely from a cracking day.Thx to Paul
For the invite.
All the pros were fantastic,so approachable.
Course was in cracking condition,the greens were brutal.
30 points was the top score.
I have took loads of photos which I will
Hopefully get up Tomos for anyone remotely
Interested.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 20, 2014)

Excellent day, many thanks to Paul and Martin for hosting us all. Think I'm pretty safe in saying that everyone had a cracking day out  :thup: Greens were in beautiful condition and running at a lovely fast pace.


----------



## wookie (May 20, 2014)

Certainly was a cracking day out - as discussed with Adey on a day like that at a course like that it doesn't matter much if the golf isn't too great although just I case no one else mentions it I did manage to chip in for birdie

Thanks again to Martin and Paul; as with my previous visit there can't fault the reception / friendliness of staff and other members.


----------



## MadAdey (May 20, 2014)

What an amazing course, I had a fantastic time and absolutely loved the billiard table greens, well after it took a few holes to get the hang of them. Thanks to Paul and Martyn for your hospitality and the chance to stand next to Luke Donald while he is doing a golf clinic. also standing on the edge if the green 15 foot from the hole and nearly seeing Donald stick it in the hole on the full from 195 yards was nearly spectacular.


----------



## richart (May 20, 2014)

Great day. Course is always in superb condition, and the greens were pretty nippy when you got on the wrong side of the flag. Many thanks to Paul for the invite, and the less said about the golf the better ! So glad I carried on a lovely hot day. Good to see a few' old' faces, and some new ones. 

Watching Luke Donald chip around the 18th obviously inspired my group, as we all got down in two from off the the same green.:thup:


----------



## badger57 (May 20, 2014)

Amazing golf course thanks to martin and paul for the invite. really enjoyed the day.


----------



## PNWokingham (May 26, 2014)

Nice to see everyone - great watching pros close up for the first time. The weather was on our side, the course in lovely condition and good banter. Here are some snaps of the clinic and Luke playing his first shot on the ninth from 192 yards - nearly slam dunked it with a four iron! Spot the ex-smoker and his new tall best friend!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 26, 2014)

Who is the guy in the blue and white top ? 

That must have been a great clinic to watch


----------



## richart (May 26, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Who is the guy in the blue and white top ?
		
Click to expand...

 Daan Huizing. Dutch player that has recently turned pro. Was ranked number 1 amateur in the world. He holed out of the bunker which was a bit flash.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 26, 2014)

richart said:



			Daan Huizing. Dutch player that has recently turned pro. Was ranked number 1 amateur in the world. He holed out of the bunker which was a bit flash.

Click to expand...

Expect some great short game from you on wed then :thup:


----------



## richart (May 26, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Expect some great short game from you on wed then :thup:
		
Click to expand...

:rofl: What with my chipping yips.

All three said to chip with hands slightly behind the ball, and use the bounce of the club. I use the jerking hands forward axe technique.:thup: It was frightening how close to the ball they hit when playing out of the sand. I would thin it 30 yards over the green playing like that.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 26, 2014)

richart said:



			:rofl: What with my chipping yips.

All three said to chip with hands slightly behind the ball, and use the bounce of the club. I use the jerking hands forward axe technique.:thup: It was frightening how close to the ball they hit when playing out of the sand. I would thin it 30 yards over the green playing like that.

Click to expand...

It certainly is a different class when watching them - especially a Donald - it just seems so easy for him. Anytime I see him chip it always seem to be landing exactly where it needs too


----------

